# My bird just died and i dont know why



## AnnaConda (Aug 13, 2012)

My baby, Kaleo, was about 1 year old, and this morning, he was making a strange rhythmic peeping noise, and I took a video, picked him up, and he began to hyperventilate!! I took a video of that too, and put him back, with some millet and fresh water, as I had to go to school. I came back about 20 minutes ago and he died some time while I was at school. What could have caused this? What killed him?

I had to go to school this morning, but my budgie Kaleo was making odd noises. I took a couple videos and came home to him dead. Does anyone know what it was?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Anna,

There is no way to know why Kaleo died without having a vet perform a necropsy.

He could have been ill for some time and masking the symptoms, he may have had a heart attack due to a congenital defect, he may have died from stress, etc.

I'm very sorry for your loss. If you would like to post a memorial or tribute for Kaleo in the In Memory section of the forum, please feel free to do so.

Fly high and free sweet boy; rest peacefully little Kaleo.

Please realize no one is going to be able to answer "Why" your budgie died.
The best anyone can do is guess. :hug:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He look's very healthy in the video but I have never heard mine make sound's like that. Maybe one of our very experienced folk's has. I am very sorry your beautiful little guy has gone so suddenly....:hug:


----------



## Devdas (Jun 5, 2015)

sorry for your loss anna  :hug:


----------



## AnnaConda (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all. This was very sudden and I'd like to find out the cause to protect my other babies, but I understand it's very difficult.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Anna--I'm terribly sorry to hear of your sudden loss. 

I understand you want to protect you other little ones, but with something this sudden, chances are that there's no "cure" and it isn't contagious--could have been a heart attack, stroke, or a masked condition. 

Little Kaleo was a gorgeous budgie and although he wasn't with you for nearly long enough, his memory will live on with you forever. 
Fly high and sleep sweet, Kaleo. :hug:


----------



## SuviGloom (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ElenaK (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss 

I would like to say that my first budgie made that noise... I took him to the vet and he was underweight and he had what sounded somewhat like pneumonia and he died two days later even with antibiotics. The vet was not completely sure what it was because the lungs were not as crackly as she would have expected with the symptoms. She told me that she didn't know if the budgie he was caged with would get sick but that if she wasn't sick now she would probably be okay because he had probably been sick for a really long time and she is. She also said he was smaller that normal so he may have been born with some kind of defect. This being said, I would keep as close an eye on the others as you can.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

As healthy as he looks, it could be possible that something toxic affected
him severely. Birds have very sensitive respiratory systems and things
such as leaking gas, spray chemicals and various types of cookware,
some of the older non-stick can be very deadly in a short time. Remember how canaries were used in coal mines to protect workers
from mine gas. There are certainly many other things that can kill birds
quickly but he looked very good....although they are good a disguising
symptoms. A vet could possibly determine the cause of sudden but
not always. Sad that you lost your bud.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet handsome Kaleo. Keep his cute face and happy song close to your heart, and he will be with you forever. They leave us much too soon. I am so sorry for your loss. Especially sad when it is unexpected.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Anna I'm so sorry for your loss of little Kaleo. RIP little budgie. X


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss Anna .


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, Anna :'( Fly high sweet one, he will always be in your heart <3
As for why, I don't know, but my first budgie died suddenly during the night and I found him in the morning, so I know how you feel :hug:


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

*My bird just died and i dont know why Reply to Thread*

So sorry. It is very hard when it happens suddenly like that. Fly high little budgie to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## violetskyblue (Jun 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss  

I watched the video and I never heard mine making that sound but he looked healthy to me. Unfortunately they are very delicate and tend to hide symptoms until the end.

He'll be forever in your heart, may he rest in peace.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about little Kaleo and hope that your good memories with him will help you feel better soon! I would watch the rest of your flock closely for symptoms of illness and perhaps show the video to your avian vet, just in case. Lots of good vibes to you!


----------

